# Blueing wash for laundry



## rhianna813 (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry if this is way too much info... but I use a blueing shampoo for my hair. I was blessed with white hair at any early age and this shampoo keeps it shiny white.

So I thought... why not use it on my fabric. I tried some on a yellowing shirt and it brightened right up. So I purchased some Mrs Stewart's blueing wash for laundry.

I followed the instructions and only used a very small amount (drops) but nothing happened. The white fabric looked the same.

Has anyone used this product? Should I use more than recommended? Or any other helpful tips you can offer. 

Mostly I have a duvet cover for my down comforter that is very yellow around the edges and corners.

Thanks!

Rhianna


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Same thing happened to me I tried adding more and still no luck, I might try your hair blueing my well turns all my whites dingy yellow


----------



## rhianna813 (Aug 5, 2009)

Well thanks for the feedback. The shampoo I use is called Clairol ShimmerLights, but I use the generic knock off brand from the salon supply store.

The shampoo is actually purple. I poured a bit in my hand and used a toothbrush to scrub around the collar area of a white shirt. At first it looked like the shirt was getting stained lavendar but it all washed out. The shirt was no longer yellow.

I have no idea if you can just pour the shampoo into the washing machine - it might get too diluted. But it does work for smaller jobs and definitely for hair!

Maybe I will try to blueing wash again but much more of it. 

Rhianna


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

It's my understanding that the Mrs. Stewart's bluing goes into the rinse, not the wash -- it's not a soap or anything that will clean fabric, just optically whitens it.

If you've been adding it to the wash cycle, perhaps there isn't enough left druing the rinse to do any good.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

My Mom used bluing in her rinse water for the wringer washer. She used it every time she washed. But then she hung the clothes on a clothes line. Her whites were sure white, but maybe the sun had something to do with it.LOL


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I thought it went in the rinse also. They make a shampoo for white horses that is purple. I thought about getting some of it to use on my gray hair. I can get it at cost at my DD's feed store and it is a large bottle. Reckon it would work? I know a lot people use mane and tail shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## rhianna813 (Aug 5, 2009)

Fae said:


> I thought it went in the rinse also. They make a shampoo for white horses that is purple. I thought about getting some of it to use on my gray hair. I can get it at cost at my DD's feed store and it is a large bottle. Reckon it would work? I know a lot people use mane and tail shampoo and conditioner.


Yes, the purple shampoo for horses is the same type of thing people use. It works great! There are a lot of pollutants in the air and those of us with white hair really can show it. Men don't usually have an issue if they keep their hair short. But longer/older hair builds up the nasty stuff and looks very dingy.

Your hair will look amazing if you use the blueing shampoo. I suggest using it once a month. The Mrs Stewart's website says you can use her blueing wash on while hair (people and animals) too.

Rhianna


----------



## candyknitter (Apr 23, 2009)

The traditional blueing for clothes here is Reckitt's. I don't know if this brand is already available where you are but this company sells it and loads of other traditional stuff 
http://www.carbolicsoap.com/reckitts-blue-p-864.html
and they do mail to the US!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

candyknitter said:


> The traditional blueing for clothes here is Reckitt's. I don't know if this brand is already available where you are but this company sells it and loads of other traditional stuff
> http://www.carbolicsoap.com/reckitts-blue-p-864.html
> and they do mail to the US!


Thanks for the link! I've been trying to get Sunlight Soap here in the US to no avail.


----------

